# Avengers 4 wird das Ende des MCU sein - aber 20 weitere Filme sind schon in Planung



## Darkmoon76 (28. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 4 wird das Ende des MCU sein - aber 20 weitere Filme sind schon in Planung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers 4 wird das Ende des MCU sein - aber 20 weitere Filme sind schon in Planung*


----------



## kidou1304 (28. November 2017)

das ist aber kein Ende des MCU sondern nur ein Ende eines Kapitels


----------



## Turalyon (28. November 2017)

Kein Wunder, wenn der Großteil der Schauspieler die Rollen nicht mehr spielen will ^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2017)

Ich denke, wir sind auch schon so langsam an dem Punkt, wo es für den Zuschauer unübersichtlich wird. Ist mir erst neulich wieder bei Thor 3 aufgefallen. Was hatte Doctror Strange da zu suchen? Mit der Handlung hatte er jedenfals nichts zu tun. Der Hulk wurde war etwas besser eingebaut, aber tatsächlich hätte ich stattdessen lieber etwas mehr von den Thor-Figuren gesehen, die entweder gar nicht oder nur ganz kurz vorkamen...


----------



## pcg-veteran (28. November 2017)

MCU hat stark angefangen und dann aber inhaltlich auch schnell stark nachgelassen.

Mir haben damals Captain America 1 &2, Thor 1, Avengers 1 und Iron Man 1 gut gefallen, aber die nachfolgenden MCU-Teile deutlich weniger.  

Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## Odin333 (28. November 2017)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn der Großteil der Schauspieler die Rollen nicht mehr spielen will ^^


Kannst du diese Aussage irgend wie belegen?



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was hatte Doctror Strange da zu suchen? Mit der Handlung hatte er jedenfals nichts zu tun.


Doctor Strange ist der oberste Magier und beschützt die Erde vor Angriffen aus der Welt des mythischen. Das beinhaltet unter anderem Loki.
Auch wird er bei Infinity War dabei sein. Also was hat Dr. Strange da nicht zu suchen?



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Der Hulk wurde war etwas besser eingebaut, aber tatsächlich hätte ich stattdessen lieber etwas mehr von den Thor-Figuren gesehen, die entweder gar nicht oder nur ganz kurz vorkamen...


Was hätte Hulk da zu suchen? Der Film heisst doch Thor...
Aber ernsthaft, das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert.  Mir hat bis auf Jane keine einzige Figur aus den vorigen Filmen gefehlt. Loki und somit der wichtigste Teil für die weiterführende Story war dabei.  Mir hat er gefallen, die Kritiken waren gut und die Kinokassen haben ordentlich geklingelt. Ich wüsste nicht, welche superwichtige Thor-Figur da noch hätte vorkommen müssen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. November 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Doctor Strange ist der oberste Magier und beschützt die Erde vor Angriffen aus der Welt des mythischen. Das beinhaltet unter anderem Loki.
> Auch wird er bei Infinity War dabei sein. Also was hat Dr. Strange da nicht zu suchen?



Und die Freiheitstatue steht im New Yorker Hafen und begrüßt einlaufende Schiffe (und trägt damit genauso viel zur Handlung des Films bei). Warum wird der Zuschauer mit dieser Figur behelligt die für den Rest des Films keine Rolle mehr spielt? Wer sich im Marvelkosmos nicht auskennt, weiß überhaupt nicht, was das soll.


----------



## Odin333 (29. November 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Und die Freiheitstatue steht im New Yorker Hafen und begrüßt einlaufende Schiffe (und trägt damit genauso viel zur Handlung des Films bei). Warum wird der Zuschauer mit dieser Figur behelligt die für den Rest des Films keine Rolle mehr spielt? Wer sich im Marvelkosmos nicht auskennt, weiß überhaupt nicht, was das soll.



Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen? Man kann auch den Grashalm ganz rechts im Bild bei Minute 17 hinterfragen. Der hat da sicher auch nichts zu suchen und spiet für die Handlung sowas von überhaupt keine Rolle...
Aber du hast recht. Marvel sollte vor jedem ihrer Filme erst einmal 30-Minuten lang "was bisher geschah" zeigen, damit nicht jeder Kinogänger eine ungefähre Ahnung der vorangegangenen Filme haben muss. Das ist auch dringend nötig, wie die Besucherzahlen in den Kinos zeigen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2017)

Melken bis zum austrocknen. Man kann es echt übertreiben.

Der nächste Teil heißt wohl. Der Hausmeister von Dr. Strange oder Der Unterwäschehändler von Spiderman.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Melken bis zum austrocknen. Man kann es echt übertreiben.
> 
> Der nächste Teil heißt wohl. Der Hausmeister von Dr. Strange oder Der Unterwäschehändler von Spiderman.



Besser wäre der Schneider von Dr. Bruce Banner und dessen kometenhafter Aufstieg vom armen Schneiderlein zum stinkreichen Edel-Designer...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. November 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht. Marvel sollte vor jedem ihrer Filme erst einmal 30-Minuten lang "was bisher geschah" zeigen, damit nicht jeder Kinogänger eine ungefähre Ahnung der vorangegangenen Filme haben muss. Das ist auch dringend nötig, wie die Besucherzahlen in den Kinos zeigen.



Genau das ist ja das Problem, das ich anspreche. Und wie das endet, hat man schon bei den Comics gesehen. Keiner liest 30 Heftreihen, nur um den 3 folgen zu können, die ihn wirklich interessieren. Darum wird dort auch alle 10-20 Jahre das Universum zerstört und rebooted (allerdings steigen die Leserzahlen dadurch nie so stark an, wie sie zuvor gesunken sind...)


----------

